# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC HS n°22 : Faites vos jeux !

## L-F. Sébum

En 2006, Canard PC avait sorti un un hors-série consacré aux métiers du jeu vidéo. On y faisait le tour des métiers et des formations. Dix ans plus tard, on s'est dit qu'il était temps de refaire un point, d'actualiser un peu tout ça. Alors on a pris cinq minutes pour regarder autour de nous et faire le point. Et on s'est rendu compte qu'en dix ans, tout a changé. A l'époque, les grands studios étaient rois. Travailler sur un jeu vidéo nécessitait de trouver sa place au sein d'une structure existante avec ce que cela signifie de contraintes : faire une école, trouver un stage, puis un emploi… Oh, certes, il y avait déjà quelques studios indépendants, mais étaient assez marginaux, et pour la plupart fondés par des anciens de grosses boîtes qui souhaitaient disposer d'un peu plus de liberté. A moins d'être un génie absolu (ce qui vous en conviendrez n'est pas le cas de la plupart d'entre nous) et de s'appeler Eric Chahi (ce qui n'est pas non plus le cas de la plupart d'entre nous, heureusement car c'est un nom bizarre), connaître le succès avec un jeu développé tout seul dans son coin était chose impossible.


Dix ans plus tard, tout a changé. Travailler sur un jeu vidéo, aujourd'hui, est à la portée de n'importe qui. Et non, ce n'est pas une façon de parler : les outils sont aujourd'hui tellement simples, tellement accessibles, qu'il est possible de créer un jeu vidéo tout seul dans son coin, sans aucune expérience de la programmation. Pour créer un jeu, et même un bon jeu, sachez-le, deux choses suffisent : une bonne idée et de l'huile de coude.


C'est pourquoi nous avons complètement repensé le projet de ce hors-série. Plutôt que d'en faire un nouveau guide des métiers du jeu vidéo ou un simple catalogue d'écoles et de formation, nous avons décidé de couvrir toutes les dimensions de la création de jeu vidéo avec une ligne directrice claire et simple : lancez-vous. Que vous ayez envie de créer un plateformer idiot pour faire marrer vos potes, de monter votre entreprise pour vendre vos jeux faits maison sur Steam et sur console, ou bien de trouver la meilleure formation pour vous faire recruter par Ubisoft et consorts, nous avons pensé à vous. Nous vous parlerons des écoles et des métiers, bien sûr, mais aussi des écueils à éviter quand on crée son premier jeu, des moteurs les plus adaptés selon le type de projet dans lequel on souhaite se lancer, des meilleurs sites où récupérer des ressources gratuites et libres de droit pour créer un premier prototype. Et surtout, nous avons cherché à recueillir le plus possible de témoignages de développeurs, indépendants ou non, pour que vous puissiez bénéficier de leur expérience et éviter de faire les mêmes erreurs de débutant qu'eux.


Alors n'hésitez plus, lancez-vous et créez votre jeu ! Que ce soit pour vous amuser, pour apprendre à programmer ou pour tenter d'en faire votre métier, avec les informations que vous trouverez dans ce numéro, vous saurez tout ce qu'il est nécessaire de savoir pour vous lancer dans la création de jeux. Et si vous ne le faites pas pour vous, faites-le au moins pour nous. On voit passer des tas de jeux chaque jour chez Canard PC, la plupart très médiocres. Sans votre secours, nous allons bientôt mourir étouffés sous les jeux de survie avec des zombies et les free-to-play sans âme. Aidez-nous, développeurs de demain, vous êtes nos seuls espoirs…


Canard PC hors-série n°22 : créer son jeu vidéo, est en kiosque aujourd'hui.


*Sommaire :*

*Première partie : le développement en amateur*
- Le modding, pour bricoler sans se stresser
- Les outils pour créer son propre jeu
- Les huit péchés capitaux du développeur débutant
- Faut-il travailler seul ou en équipe ?
- Guide pratique : quel moteur choisir ?
- Où trouver des ressources gratuites ?
- Comment travailler efficacement depuis chez soi
- Les game jams : improviser son jeu en un week-end

*Deuxième partie : devenir développeur indépendant*
- Quand faut-il quitter son travail ?
- Le crowdfunding
- Comment financer sa production ?
- Les pires bourdes des studios indés
- Les grandes questions que se pose tout nouvel indé
- Guide pratique : comment soumettre son jeu à une plateforme de vente (Steam, consoles...)
- Apprendre à faire sa com'
- Chercher un éditeur
- Les conditions de travail
- Le suivi d'un jeu après la sortie
- Patreon, Tipee et compagnie...
- Travailler comme sous-traitant pour un studio

*Troisième partie : trouver un emploi dans le jeu vidéo*
- Les écoles et formations
- Fiches-métiers : formations, interviews, outils à connaître...
_---- Game designer_
_---__- Level designer_
_---__- Programmeur_
_---__- Graphiste 2D_
_---__- Graphiste 3D_
_---__- Producteur_
_---__- Sound designer_
- Comment donner envie à un recruteur ?
- Travailler dans la recherche en jeu vidéo à l'université
- Les métiers annexes
_---__- Testeur_
_---__- Traducteur_
_---__- Chargé de relations presse_
_---__- Community manager_
_---__- Journaliste_
_---__- Youtubeur_
_---__- Vendeur en boutique spécialisée_
_---__- Brand & product director_
- Se reconvertir et valoriser son expérience après une carrière dans le jeu vidéo

----------


## superzazad

Merci les gars, je penserais à vous quand je serais riche!!  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Vous êtes démasqués, votre unique but est d'augmenter le niveau du Make Something Horrible!

Messieurs Dames, vos méthodes sont honteuses.

----------


## Krabator

j'avoue... ça m’intéresse pas.
mais des milliers de canards vont contrebalancer tout ça.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> - Quand faut-il quitter son travail ?


Je vais peux-être lire ce hors-série avant de poster mon recommandé du coup.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Il vaut mieux, oui.  :^_^:

----------


## Lowren

Ah celui-la je vais l'acheter  :;):  Je pense en connaître déjà un rayon mais ça promet toujours une lecture intéressante !

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je l'ai acheté, commencé, puis j'ai pas pu décrocher et j'ai tout bouffé de la couv' à la pub de fin en une seule fois. C'est un peu le genre d'info que je cherchais, car on entend beaucoup de noms mais quelque chose de synthétique et complet (notamment les différents moteurs...), accessible et surtout, sur papier, ça aide pas mal. Du coup je vais essayer de faire un pong avec Unity, juste pour ma culture perso.

----------


## yougi

Est-ce qu'il est distribué en Belgique ? Je n'arrive jamais à trouver les hors séries  ::'(:

----------


## Silver

> Est-ce qu'il est distribué en Belgique ? Je n'arrive jamais à trouver les hors séries


Au pire, il y a toujours la boutique en ligne : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/anciens-numeros/  :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Est-ce qu'il est distribué en Belgique ? Je n'arrive jamais à trouver les hors séries


C'est pas mon genre de faire de la pub même pour CPC, mais là je recommande ce HS vraiment beaucoup. Là j'ai installé Unity, maté quelques tutos, farfouillé quelques minutes sur le site, et y'a vraiment tout un côté du JV dont je n'avais jusque-là aucune idée et que je suis en train de découvrir. Le niveau de service offert par Unity (le premier que je suis en train de vaguement mater) est sans commune mesure avec ce dont je me souviens du dev' de JV y'a désormais plus de 15 ans... Avec toutes les présentations des moteurs et le fait que tous les aspects soient abordés (techniques, financiers, pros), même si tu ne fais rien par la suite c'est vraiment très intéressant à lire simplement pour la culture perso. 

Alors je me doute que beaucoup n'ont jamais eu besoin de magazine papier pour se lancer, mais il y a des sujets pour lesquels le miracle d'internet n'a jamais réussi à percer pour moi (genre les news de JV, et tout ce qui est apprentissage/études). 

Bref, j'ai déjà commandé dans la boutique, pas eu de problème, donc j'encourage à passer par ce biais si tu ne le trouves pas chez toi !

----------


## Alys

Merci pour ce numéro, yépresktoulu et il est vraiment très chouette  ::): 

Une petite question concernant les moteurs : j'ai été étonnée qu'aucune mention d'Adventure Game Studio ne soit faite, étant donné sa simplicité et l'activité assez soutenue de sa communauté. Puis vu que c'est LE moteur Wadjet Eye, tout ça tout ça.
Alors évidemment, je me doute bien que vous ne pouvez pas parler de tous les moteurs - d'autant que le développement de P&C n'est peut-être pas dans les projets immédiats de la majorité des lecteurs  ::XD::  - mais, vu que moi ça m'intéresse, et qu'a priori j'étais partie là-dessus, je me demandais si vous l'aviez délibérément écarté pour des raisons qualitatives ou pas.

----------


## Kaelis

http://www.journaux.fr/canard-pc_jeu...que_92683.html
Le 338 est bien dispo au passage, je commençais à douter de son existence ^^

----------


## Zerger

Sacandaleux : je ne l'ai pas trouvé au carrefour d'Antibes qui a pourtant tous les canard PC J1  ::o:

----------


## yougi

> Au pire, il y a toujours la boutique en ligne : https://boutique.pressenonstop.com/anciens-numeros/


4.50€ de livraison  ::'(:  (alors que je suis déjà abonné)

----------


## the_protanogist

"Neal Stephenson est un romancier et futurologue américain *de seconde zone*"

La vache comme vous y allez . . .

----------


## Silver

J'ai reçu le numéro hier et j'ai hâte de le feuilleter plus en détail, mais je me permets de noter une coquille sur la page "Sound designer - Compositeur" :




> Langages fréquemment utilisés : Q-Base (...)


Déjà, il s'agit d'une liste d'outils/logiciels et non pas de langages (on parle de "station audionumérique" ou "DAW"). Mais aussi, d'après Google, _"Q-Base est un festival de musique électronique, principalement orienté hardstyle et hardcore, organisé par la société néerlandaise Q-dance"_, alors que dans le son on utilise plutôt le logiciel "Cubase" de Steinberg.  :;): 

Un bon point pour mentionner le logiciel Reaper tout de même, très intéressant pour un prix aussi bas (60$). Cela dit, pour ceux qui voudraient commencer à éditer ou créer leurs propres sons sans dépenser d'argent, Audacity est l'alternative open source. Beaucoup moins complet que les autres, et plus proche d'un logiciel comme Sound Forge que d'une DAW, mais il comporte un bon nombre d'effets de base et permet l'utilisation de plugins.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Oui, Silver, c'est une pure coquille, car à cet emplacement de la "fiche technique" des métiers, c'est normalement la ligne "Outils fréquemment utilisés" qui apparaît. Y a juste eu sur la page du programmeur qu'on a mis "langages fréquemment utilisés" car c'est plus cohérent. Y a eu un copier-coller malheureux depuis la page programmeur vers celle de sound designer, visiblement... Quant à l'orthographe de Cubase, en revanche, là, ouais, c'est une bonne vieille grosse distraction...  ::|:

----------


## moimadmax

Juste une question ,je suis pas comme les autres j'ai pas fini de tout lire mais pour l'unreal engine, comment "unreal" connait les revenus des jeux, il y a une obligation de les déclarer avec des moyens pour eux de contrôler (via un espion dans le moteur du jeu) ou ça fonctionne sur la confiance ?
Car autant que pour les gros jeux tels Rocket league, c'est pas compliqué de savoir qu'il faut réclamer quelque chose, par contre pour les autres 3000€ par trimestre ça reste des ventes très petite du coup difficile pour eux de tout contrôler.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,

quand est-ce que le hors-série sera disponible sur epresse ?
(faut penser aux chers Québecois qui ne peuvent pas trouver canard pc chez leur buraliste/pour qui les frais de port sont le même prix que le magazine...)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Yep, d’ailleurs s'il n'est pas déjà disponible, ça ne va plus tarder.

----------


## DarkHerumor

Je trouve dommage de ne pas avoir parlé des métiers qui sont également dans une boite de JV, même si moins dans la création à proprement parlé de JV, je pense au marketing et au web par exemple qui sont quand même devenu quasiment indispensable, et je dis pas ça parce que j'en suis  :;): .

----------


## Klonk

> "Neal Stephenson est un romancier et futurologue américain *de seconde zone*"
> 
> La vache comme vous y allez . . .


Moi aussi ça m'a fait tout drôle.

Bon c'est pas comme si il avait eu le prix Hugo… euh… attendez un instant…

----------


## Pollux568

> Yep, d’ailleurs s'il n'est pas déjà disponible, ça ne va plus tarder.


Sauf erreur de ma part, aujourd'hui samedi 21 mai, il n'est toujours pas disponible sur epresse :S

----------


## ePierre

J'ai commandé la version papier et, tout comme EvilGuinness, j'ai dévoré le tout très rapidement.

J'ai quelques potes qui bossent ou ont bossé dans le jeu vidéo, en France et à l'étranger, et qui ont plein d'histoires à raconter, et j'ai trouvé que ce hors-série épluchait bien le tout, non seulement pour pouvoir sauter à pieds joints dans la création de jeux vidéo, mais aussi pour savoir à quoi s'attendre quand on postule dans une boîte de jeux vidéo.

Deux petites choses :

Dans la partie « Quel moteur choisir ? », j'ai été un peu déçu de ne pas trouver de référence à *Godot*, un moteur gratuit et libre développé d'abord en interne par OKAM Studio, un studio de jeux vidéo indépendant argentin, avant d'être rendu public en 2014. Il fonctionne sur Windows, Mac OS X et Linux et permet d'exporter ses jeux sur une chiée de supports, du Web (HTML 5) à la Nintendo DS en passant par Android, les plateformes Desktop ou encore la PS3. La plupart des jeux d'OKAM Studio ont été réalisés avec Godot et une bonne communauté est en train de se former autour de ce moteur depuis qu'il est devenu libre et gratuit.

En lisant toutes les recommendations, et en particulier les louanges faites à Unity, je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de penser à un bon pote qui trempe dans le jeu vidéo depuis toujours (il a monté son studio, a fait du test, du tooling, du dev et du game design) et qui déteste viscéralement Unity. Ce qu'il lui reproche, c'est l'approche « hmmm ça marche pas et je comprends pas pourquoi, alors je vais copier-coller tous les bouts de code que je trouve sur Stack Overflow ousur Unity Answers jusqu'à ce que ça tombe en marche ». Il pense que pour pas mal de productions, on pourrait faire « à l'ancienne » (à la mano, avec des outils internes, etc.). Bref, pour lui, Unity, c'est le Java du jeu vidéo : un truc que tout le monde utilise parce que tout le monde l'utilise et qui va finir par imploser  ::):  Ah oui, et il trouve aussi que la doc est toute pourrie (il m'a sorti quelques exemples il y a quelques mois du genre _“get_x() retrieves the x coordinate”. No shit Sherlock!_).

Je digresse un peu, mais il y a quelques personnes qui sont un peu inquiètes du futur du développement de jeu vidéo, car de moins en moins de personnes sont capables de coder des trucs vraiment velus (moteurs 3D et autres joyeusetés bas niveau). C'est le cas de Casey Muratori qui a décidé de prendre le taureau par les cornes et de montrer que non, développer un jeu vidéo de A à Z ce n'est pas impossible en faisant des live sessions de développement. Je crois qu'il n'utilise même pas de librairies graphiques, c'est dire ! Je conseille à ceux que le développement de jeux vidéo intéresse un peu de suivre son projet Handmade Hero et de regarder ses vidéos Youtube où il s'énerve.

----------


## yves

Faut également penser aux expatriés aux Etats-Unis (oui, oui, y'en a, vous moquez pas) qui sont toujours addicts de Canard PC! Quand est-ce qu'on pourra lire ce chef d'oeuvre dont tout le monde parle sur epresse.fr ? Merci  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut également penser aux expatriés aux Etats-Unis (oui, oui, y'en a, vous moquez pas) qui sont toujours addicts de Canard PC! Quand est-ce qu'on pourra lire ce chef d'oeuvre dont tout le monde parle sur epresse.fr ? Merci


Rapproche toi de Harvester il est dans les petits papiers de Canard PC en ce moment, ils ont même osé le publier, les fous!  :^_^:

----------


## yves

Waaaai!! Canard PC Hors-Série sur les jeux vidéos est désormais disponible sur epresse.fr ! Merci ! Je m'en vais le lire de ce pas  ::):

----------


## YahourtNature

Excellent dossier.

Par contre encourager à se lancer dans le JV en pleine crise du jeu indé... on peut pas dire que vous ayez le sens du timing chez CPC ^^'

----------


## YahourtNature

> Bref, pour lui, Unity, c'est le Java du jeu vidéo : un truc que tout le monde utilise parce que tout le monde l'utilise et qui va finir par imploser


Il est vrai que le coté "usine à gaz" et surtout "boîte noire" d'Unity peut rebuter les dev confirmés qui aiment tout maîtriser (c'est un peu le "Reason" du JV, pour ceux qui sont dans la MAO).
C'est quand même assez miraculeux, un tel soft aussi complexe en interne et en possibilités et aussi simple à utiliser (comme Reason une fois encore), qui permet facilement et rapidement de faire des trucs assez jolis et tournant pas trop mal (sauf code vraiment trop perrave évidemment).

Par contre le fait qu'il soit utilisé par beaucoup de monde fait vraiment sa force. Du coup on a accès à des ressources (communauté, asset store, doc...) sans commune mesure avec les concurrents.
C'est bien simple, depuis 4 ans que je l'utilise sérieusement (pour des expérimentations en VR essentiellement), je n'ai jamais été bloqué. J'ai toujours trouvé solution à mes problèmes dans la doc ou dans les forums très fréquentés (par contre il vaut mieux toucher en anglais, même s'il y a une communauté francophone de taille respectable).
Une énorme communauté signifie aussi qu'on a rarement besoin de réinventer la roue avec Unity.

Quand au visual scripting (alternative au code), on peut pas tout faire avec non plus et ça peut être assez vite bordélique dès que le projet s'étoffe un peu.
La encore Unity a l'avantage de proposer des langages assez simples et concis : C# et javascript (en fait plus proche d'un ActionScript). Beaucoup plus engageants pour un novice que le C++ de l'UE4.

----------


## BladBullet

C'était génial ! Mon tout premier canard PC et sans doute pas le dernier ! *commence son récit passionnant* Après une journée de lecture intense , j'ai décidé de me mettre à faire un jeu vidéo ! J'étais surmotivé , et j'avais plein d'idées en têtes  ::wub::  mais il a vite fallu me faire une raison , j'ai donc opté pour un jeu de combat en arène en 2D , en full pixel ! Une fois mes idées sur papier , j'ai commencé a me renseigner sur "qu'est-ce que la programmation?" , et ça m'a souler , du coup j'ai tout abandonné  ::unsure::  ... nan j'rigole ! J'ai demandé à 3 de mes amis calés en jeu vidéo si ils accepteraient de coder mon jeu , et un des 3 a accepté ! J'ai du refaire les graphiques du jeu (frames des skins , fonds ...) plusieurs fois , mais ont s'approche petit a petit de la fin ! Tous les graphismes du jeu sont fait main (MA main) et j'ai même créer un site pour laisser le jeu en libre téléchargement une fois la version béta prête ! Donc à tout cela je dit MERCI CANARD PC  :;):  !!! (J'ai gardé le coupon du point en plus , d'ailleurs je vous l'enverrais avec mon jeu une fois fini  ::happy2::  !)

----------


## deudtens

Wesh salut, je poste un message tous les 5 ans, c'est moi.

Ce hors-série était génial. C'est lui qui m'a motivé pour apprendre Unity (je suis dev web à la base). Il m'a permis de prendre du recul, d'orienter mes choix sur le moteur, de guider mon processus de création. Et je viens donc montrer ici ce que j'ai fait, tel un gamin tout fier de ramener de l'école une immonde tasse en pâte à sel à ses parents pour pâques :

Ça s'appelle Cartaclysm, et c'est un prototype de jeu gratuit et open source de bagnoles, jouable en local à 4 joueurs, dans lequel le but n'est pas de finir premier, mais de remplir des objectifs périlleux.





Pour plus d'infos et télécharger le jeu, c'est ici : https://oservieres.github.io/cartaclysm/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ces bruitages à la bouche  ::XD::

----------

